# Motores paso a paso EPSON LX810



## juan2cruz (Ago 5, 2011)

Buenos días! Hacía bastante que no entraba la verdad..

Bueno tengo unas preguntas, hace unos días me compre un telescopio y quería hacerle el Goto y el seguimiento de estrellas.

Ahora, para esto necesito motores paso a paso y conseguí 2 de una Epson LX810: EM-91 y EM-101.
Los dos son unipolares (tienen seis cables), quisiera saber cuantos pasos tienen para dar una vuelta, o como es que puedo saber eso antes de hacer cualquier circuito.

Estuve buscando por internet la hoja de datos de los motores, pero la verdad no encontré nada.


Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!


----------

